# Notice date on k1 visa



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Hello all!

My fiancé (U.S Citizen) and i (French) have sent the K1 Visa papers on March 2013 and the USCIS have received them on March 8, 2013.
We received our first NOA on March 13, 2013.

Also, the USCIS informed us (when we checked our status) that we had to wait for my Alien Fiancé Number, that it had been changed.
This is the message which was written: "On March 15, 2013, your Alien Registration Number was changed relating to your I129F, PETITION FOR FIANCE(E)."

My fiancé wrote them and they sent us my number, with the Notice Date: May 31, 2013.
We're wondering if our case is taken into account from May 31, 2013 (Notice Date) or from March 8, 2013 (Received Date).
I thank you in advance for your replies!

Yours,
Edwige


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Hellllllp pleeeeeeaaaaase!!!!!!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

C'mon - you've only given it a few hours. The folks in the US have only just finished their lunches. And lots of working folks don't go online until after dinner....
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Edwige said:


> Hello all!
> 
> My fiancé (U.S Citizen) and i (French) have sent the K1 Visa papers on March 2013 and the USCIS have received them on March 8, 2013.
> We received our first NOA on March 13, 2013.
> ...



Hi Edwige you will find much more people who are more familiar with the K1 visa on visajourney.com I have recommended this site many times. There are 1000s of people who are applying for a K1 visa who can better help you!


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

Bevdeforges said:


> C'mon - you've only given it a few hours. The folks in the US have only just finished their lunches. And lots of working folks don't go online until after dinner....
> Cheers,
> Bev


;-)) true !!


----------



## Edwige (Sep 18, 2012)

2fargone said:


> Hi Edwige you will find much more people who are more familiar with the K1 visa on visajourney.com I have recommended this site many times. There are 1000s of people who are applying for a K1 visa who can better help you!


Thx yes indeed.


----------

